# الى الاخ العزيز medo_nice بخصوص تركيبه برسيل جل



## hosamx3 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

medo_nice قال:


> بالنسبة للبرسيل الجل انا جربت تركيبة وكانت ممتازه في النضافة وازالت البقع ولكن مش بمستوي برسيل جل
> 
> *المكونات لـ 120 كيلو *
> 2 كيلو سلفونك اسيد متعادل بالسيلكات البودرة ( ملحوظة لون المعادلة اخضر غامق اي رقم 8 او 8.5 ) وذلك لزيادة نسبة القلوية عن الحمضية بنسبة بسيطة لاعطاء قوة للنظافة )
> ...





شكرا اخي علي هذه المعادله
لقد قمت بتنفيذها ولكن عندي بعض الاسئله
هل كميه المياه المستخدمه لمعادله السلفونيك محسوبه من التركيبه
هل السيلكات البودره يختلف عن السيلكات السائل
بعد اتمام المعادله لاحظت وجود ترسبات في المحلول وفصل المياه عن باقي مكونات التركيبه
مع العلم اني استخدمت السيلكات السائله لعدم وجود السيلكات البودره وشكرا سيدي لاهتمامك


----------



## atef7000 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

على حد علمى مادة بيربورات الصوديوم تستخدم فى تركيبة الأتوماتيك فقط لأنها تحتاج الى درجة حرارة فوق ال60 درجة مئوية حتى تبدأ فى النشاط واعطاء الفاعلية المطلوبة


----------



## hosamx3 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

atef7000 قال:


> على حد علمى مادة بيربورات الصوديوم تستخدم فى تركيبة الأتوماتيك فقط لأنها تحتاج الى درجة حرارة فوق ال60 درجة مئوية حتى تبدأ فى النشاط واعطاء الفاعلية المطلوبة



شكرا اخي على هذه المعلومه المفيده ولكن مشكلتى فى الترسبات وفصل المحلول ياريت احد يفيدنا


----------



## atef7000 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

أخى الكريم هناك أكثر من احتمال الأول أن تكون السليكات السائلة غير متوافقة مع التايلوز لأن السليكات تحتاج نوع اخر للتغليظ أو لأن التايلوز يحتاج لوسط متعادل حتى يذوب أولا أو أن تكون لم تذوب التكسابون جيدا فى ماء وملح خارجيا لمدة يوم وبالنسبة لفصل المحلول احتمال أن تكون نسبة الماء المضافة كبيرة جدا


----------



## jafar114 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

الى كافة الاخوة الي يخوضون غمار تصنيع مواد منظفات ان العملية صحيح سهلة هي عبارة عن خلط مواد لكن الخبرة مهمة بالموضوع 
مثلا الجل للبرسيل ان المادة التي تعمل جل تختلف عن الي ذكر ان المادة هي زيت الصنوبر الابيض white pine oil مع كمية من السلفونيك والتكسابون 
ارجو الانتباه 
مهندس جعفر نايف 
خبير عربي في صناعة المنظفات


----------



## mohammadelrayees (6 نوفمبر 2012)

اسباب الترسيبات والفصل هو عدم وجود هيدروتروبي وهي الادة التي تجمع المركبات المتنافرة مع بعض وتمنع فصل احداهم عن الاخر مثل الصوديوم زيلين سلفونات والصوديوم طولين سلفونات و الجليسرين يحل المشكلة لانة يعد ن فئة الهيدروتروبي


----------



## atef7000 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

الأخ الكريم محمد الريس هذا الأحتمال وارد بقوة أيضا وأنا أضع كيلو جلسرين لكل 50 لتر ولكن بعد وضع المواد الأساسية


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

مجالسة العلماء مهمة وقد يكون المقصود علماء غير علماء الطبيعة كالدين مثلا ولكن المهندسين والكيميائيين علماء في اختصاصاتهم مشكورين جزيلا على هذا الاْثراء


----------

